# Ipod touch



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone know where i can get an ipod touch for under 180 new?


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

bump......


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Spammies?

Aren't apple products mostly under standard MSRP?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

It depends what model. For a itouch G1 (no speaker) you can find a 16gb for under $180. itouch G2 (with speaker) I've heard the speaker is tinny from a group of Best Buy CSR's that had it before. 16gb G2 model may be in the $180 range. I've not checked in a while. 

If you're looking for a good case for the itouch the G1 models are harder to find a case for them. G2 models Otterbox makes a solid case for it. Thier Armor model was mil-spec wind/dust/water (~1/2 meter submerged IIRC) but I can't find that anymore and anyone that got one of those cases arn't going to give it up. 

You check the local craigslist yet?


G1 supposity has bluetooth turned off as from ym research is basically a iphone sans GPS, speaker, and bluetooth. Tho my 16gb G1 itouch is in stock condition since day one. I may sell it and if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

$100 here. G1 16gb

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/ele/1705443815.html

Hard to find the backs of those itouchs not scratched given the way Apple put the chrome shine back on it. IMHO I'd wished they did gunmetal H-III Anoidized treatment so it's hard to scratch it but I've heard an aluminum casing effects the wifi preformance. -.-;

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/search/sss?query=itouch&catAbbreviation=sss&maxAsk=180


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks guys but i was looking for a new 3g. Its just that in the us its 180 and with the dollars being on par i was hoping a store might have a similar price here, but it seems that their prices are still stuck at 200.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Thanks guys but i was looking for a new 3g. Its just that in the us its 180 and with the dollars being on par i was hoping a store might have a similar price here, but it seems that their prices are still stuck at 200.


It won't happen regardless of our dollar being on par. Sometimes you can see them on sale but very rarely. Shop around though as some places have a few dollars difference IE future shop to bestbuy and wil price match.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Even though our dollar is on PAR, we are an exporting country. Trucking is hurting right now with the exports, no one in the US is really importing so lots of trucking companies are taking a huge hit to get trucks into the US. Coming back, is a whole different story. Tons of freight waiting to come back....soooo....they can make up the difference in money that way. That means the products coming up here are costing companies that much more. It is also, melon season in the Southern states so anyone with a refrigerated truck is getting a HUGE premium for their trucks. This then reduces the number of regular trucks for the rest of the freight again increasing those costs. So basically anything we might make up for in currency you lose in freight costs. Until the US economy picks up, things won't change too much.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> I've heard the speaker is tinny from a group of Best Buy CSR's that had it before.


Really? a 0.2 watt speaker made out of garbage material that costs a total of $7 sounds tinny?

I don't understand this speaker crapp lately. It's for today's_ exceptionally_ stupid teenager to use on the bus so everyone gets annoyed.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

Aquarium: I am a teenager and I'm tired of people stereotyping us as loud, rude thieves. Don't paint us all with the same brush.

Well if anyone knows of a sale let me know!


----------



## tebore (Jan 3, 2010)

You're not going to get a 3rd gen touch NEW for anything less than MSRP -20% or so. 

That is unless you know someone who can "cough" make it fall off a truck "cough" even then that's how you get the MSRP -20% 

I wouldn't get a new 3rd gen anyway. I'd go on Craigslist or Kijiji and get one that has 3.1.2 loaded on it still and jailbreak it. 

The iPod touch is a overglorified music player that's the same as a ZuneHD until you jailbreak it then it earns it's price(sad really... it takes the work of the open source 3rd parties to make it worth it).


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

duckyser said:


> Aquarium: I am a teenager and I'm tired of people stereotyping us as loud, rude thieves. Don't paint us all with the same brush.
> 
> Well if anyone knows of a sale let me know!


Dude, I was a teenager once too. It was only nine years ago. 
Teenagers are retards. There are exceptions at a rate of about 0.5%, but yes, 99ish % of teenagers are loud and relatively rude and inconsiderate. Only once you are no longer a teenager do you realize this. I was one of said 99%, unbeknownst to me until my early 20s.

About 1/3 of TTC drivers aren't inconsiderate rude jerks but we all still say TTC drivers are jerks. We paint them with a broad brush. What needs to happen is for the non-jerks in a group to get the rest of that group in line. Maybe you are part of the 1% of teenagers who don't act like jackasses- what you need to do is try to convince other teenagers to act more maturely, as the 1/3 of TTC drivers who don't have an attitude problem need to do with the other 2/3.

But what can I say? Who's the group of jackasses talking so loud you can hear them from the other side of the subway? Who's screaming on their phone? Who's listening to their 'phone speaker'? Who's texting in the theater and blinding me with their stupid bright little screen? Who doesn't look where they're going? Teenagers.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Stay on topic folks 

Besides, everyone knows people are all idiots. All of us have our moments.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

AquariAM said:


> But what can I say? Who's the group of jackasses talking so loud you can hear them from the other side of the subway? Who's screaming on their phone?


The old Chinese ladies? Back off buddy, you don't know who you're messing with now.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> The old Chinese ladies? ....


Simultaneously, all the old chinese ladies loudly exclaim in unison: "Eye Yahhhhh!!!!"
lol


----------



## mandarin (Apr 8, 2010)

Get an Archos  

I picked up a 605 with 80gb hard drive for $40 because the battery was dead. Picked up a battery for $20 and did the work myself. Also picked up the dvr station for $25. Load all my music and videos, great for me and the kids  I've had it for a few months love it, I prefer it over the wifes Ipod Touch.


----------

